# World of Warcraft - Display Driver Error



## maverick2147 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi All

First, I apologize if this is a repeat thread. I just wanted to make sure I lay out my situation as best as I could! I have had issues with WoW ever since they released the new "patch" last week. Randomly during gameplay, my entire system will freeze up. It stays frozen for about 10 seconds and then the screen will flash a couple times. Once this is over, an error message will appear on my screen which reads...
*
"Warning - Display Driver Stopped Responding

The ialmrnt5 display driver has stopped working normally. Save all work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality"*

When this message appears, by display is in a VERY low resolution (4 bit) and I am forced to restart my machine. 

I have tried to research the "ialmrnt" error and most posts I find seem to point to a problem with my display driver. However, each web search I found seems to have a different solution and to be perfectly honest, I do not really trust any of the web sources I was viewing, so I have come here to you guys having used this forum many times in the past with excellent results 

My laptop is a Dell Latitude D820 a little over a year old. It has a Core Duo 2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GhZ (whatever that means, ha ha) with 2GB RAM. I ran the Intel chipset identification utility and it spat out this information to me...

Detected Chipset:
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Chipsets or Intel(R) 945GT Express Chipset

Memory Controller:
82945GM/GMS/82940GML or 82945GT

I/O Controller:
Intel(R) 82801GBM I/O controller hub (ICH7M)


Any information regarding a fix for this with instructions on how to do so would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all for your time!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, first I would look for the newest driver for your display driver. It is probably best to get it from dell. 

Either from here http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=LATITUDE D820&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

or if that doesnt work: dell.com -> support-> drivers and then enter your model 

You may want to download the video drivers anyway and install them even if there arent the newest


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You also may want to uninstall the WOW patch if that is the only program causing problems.


----------



## maverick2147 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi All

Thank you for the input. The Dell website indicated that there were no display driver updates for my machine. Also, the WoW patch is needed for the game, so I cannot uninstall it. Any other suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well just download the latest driver, don't go by if it is newer or not, you just basically want to reinstalle the driver (in case of any corruption).


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Snoopdogie should be right, I've had that 'Display driver has stopped responding' error a few times before and re-installing the drivers has fixed it every time. They just seem to be temperamental things that go corrupt whenever they feel like it.


----------



## maverick2147 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you for the input guys, I really appreciate it. Would anyone be willing to write out step by step how I am supposed to reinstall my display driver and where I can obtain it from?

Thank you again


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Go to Add/Remove Programs. (Should be in your control panel)
Find the Nvidia Drivers and remove them.

Restart your laptop.

Download the new Nvidia Drivers from here. (Go to bottom and expand 'Video', get the Nvidia Driver)

Install it by running .exe, follow steps.

Restart Laptop.

Profit???


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

same trouble here however i have updated my driver...i think 
here s my pc info 

driver
Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family

windows xp media center

tell me if something s missing.

thx


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, it is best to create your own thread here to have your problems resolved and it also keeps the forum more organized.

Anyway to get you started, I would uninstall the existing graphics card in the device manager, then have windows reinsatlle it. 

If you can download the driver directly from the company, if you bought the computer, from their site, if you built it, from intels website then.


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

hey, i m not really sure if the download for my driver is only an update or if it s a total reinstallation. Sorry my english is a bit rusty >_<
anyways, here s my pc and the driver i want to download. I want to know if i ll be able to reinstall my driver with that download after deinstalling it.
Thx a lot for helping me out =)

my pc:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=1849529#

the driver i want to download:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=1849529


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

That is the driver you woud want to use.
You may be able to reinstall it with just that file (can't be sure, it is really all up to HP)
It still may be better to uninstall it through device manager just to make sure it is done nicely. 
If you want instructions on this I'm willing to type them out for you.

And just to let you know, I am going to be leaving to go take to exams shortly (I'm a college student) and I won't be back for 4.5 hours or more (between travel time and just the exams) then you may have to wait a little after than since I would need to have dinner then. 
I just wanted to let you know I will be busy for the rest of the night and not to expect a quick reply, sorry


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

hey, i just want to make sure that if i uninstall the driver, i am sure to be able to reinstall it. Cause if the download from the link i gave you doesn t work, i don t want to be stuck and not be able to use my pc till i find an other driver, if i do.


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

i also forgot to tell you,i have tried the download from the link i gave you a few weeks ago, but i hadn t uninstalled my driver first. So maybe there was corrupted files or something. I also saw that it s an update, so is it still a download able to reinstall my driver completely or just an update. Anyways i hope u can help me out here >_< . I m really discouraged with this issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Download the driver then uninstall your current one install the driver by rebooting, tapping F8 while the PC starts select VGA mode from the list disable any antivirus/ malware programs install the new driver and reboot normally.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, you shouldn't have to worry about the driver, unless you select to delete the driver when you uninstall it, it will be there to install it again.


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

and where can i find it to reinstall it if the other one doesn t work?


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

ho and Wrench97, i only need to download the driver and then i reboot and do your F8 thing?
And do i disable my anti-virus/etc before rebooting and doing your F8 thing or there will be a list when i do the F8 thing where i can disable it. Sorry if i m not very clear, my english is bad hehe.Ho also, why can t i just click on the download and instal it that way?Hope to ear from you guys soon =)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

F8 on reboot select vga or safe graphics mode when it boots to the desktop disable the AV/MW and install the driver 

When you D/L it create a folder on your C: drive called Driver to put it in so you can find it from vga mode.


----------



## zorth (Dec 3, 2008)

mk, installation ain t working, where do i go to reinstall my old driver? O:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What doesn't work about the installation?
If you get an error code what is it?
What does "mk" mean?


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

hi i have my own forum and got a link to this forum i have the same problem i tried to install the video driver updates but they said they aren't compatible to my hardware what should i do there are no display updates either for my computer


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the motherboard chipset drivers installed.


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

where would i find if i do or not


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any yellow question marks in device manager?

What Video card do have?

What brand and model PC or if a custom build Motherboard brand and model?


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

i have a bunch of yellow question mark files in my c drive and where do i find what type of video card i have and my model pc is 
Latitude D820


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So that would be a laptop with integrated video or a Nvidia Qudro business card.
Get the drivers here start with the chipset> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=LATITUDE D820&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

i have the chipset downloaded which other drivers should i be downloading


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you reinstalled windows? If so you'll need the lan, as well as the video drivers.


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

i tried to download the intel driver and it said this computer doesnt meet the minimum requirements to install this software


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What OS XP or Vista 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

i have a windows xp


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

32 bit or 64bit?


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

how do i tell which it is


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Start> Run > Type in "Winver" without the quotes if it is 64bit it will clearly state 64 Bit if 32 it will say XP Home or XP Pro.


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

it says version 5.1(Build 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234:service pack 3) i dont see anything about xp home or pro


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go back to the Dell site and enter your service tag to ensure you are getting the correct drivers.


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

i have an acer laptop travel mate C300 does that make any difference with what im trying to download
im no good with computer stuff


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

i cannot find my service tag anywhere on the bottom of my laptop either i looked for 10 mins not finding anything


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

RosstheHoss said:


> i have a bunch of yellow question mark files in my c drive and where do i find what type of video card i have and my model pc is
> Latitude D820


So it is not a Dell Latitude as you posted before?

Use the acer site to get the Drivers then.


----------



## RosstheHoss (May 5, 2009)

srry when i went there it said that was what it was im goin to the site now to get the drivers


----------

